# 2 new houndsman



## jmyers8

Finally getting home meeting my buddy from southern Indiana to pick up a pair of beagles he gave my son and nephew. I've had beagles all my life and last one died a few years back and finally got one to start with my son. 

The trip was absolutely terrible between traffic construction and an ungodly amount of semi trying to pass each other at the same time the 12 hours was worth it ince the boys finally got there rabbit dogs. Hopefully by the time we get some fresh snow these 4 will be ready























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

I grew up around them and although I have never owned one, or should I say been owned by one, I love that breed. Their bark is unbelievable.


----------



## garhtr

Mighty pretty, Looks like a pair of winners, Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Couple of good looking pups there! Hope there is many years of memories made with them and the boys and you!


----------



## Shortdrift

The pictures say it all and best of luck with the beagles through the years. Brings back fond memories. My son was nine years old when he shot the first rabbit over Cricket. He also shot the last rabbit over Cricket when he was 19. I will never forget seeing my grown son holding Cricket close to him and crying on the day we had to say good bye. 
Both of us often remember those hunts.


----------



## jmyers8

Ron this winter I'll have you out to listen to the dogs.. were building a house and you can sit right in the porch and listen to them from there easy walking 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift

That would be fantastic.


----------



## colonel594

Picture is worth a thousand words! All I can say is I wish I received my first beagle as young as they get to experience it! What area are you from? Won't be long until it's time to start running, we are always looking for others to get togeather and run the dogs with.


----------



## jmyers8

I live in Wellington lorain county. North central Ohio. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594

Ah gotcha, NE Ohio here. Youngstown area, a bit far for an afternoon of running but I Still would love some updates on how they progress. As frustrating as it can be training a new pup that first time they bring a bunny full circle past you makes it all worth it! I hope your boy and nephew have many quality years with them!


----------



## kycreek

Brings back fond memories.


----------



## jmyers8

Maybe we can hook up on a weekend I'm always willing to take a little drive. Imexcited for them to see them get going. I've been around hounds my whole life **** bear and beagle dogs still like the easy going of rabbit huntin 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594

Have you been able to work with those boys and their new hounds much? Really starting to feel like rabbit running weather now. I took my lil dog out to westbranch yesterday morning. Tough pickings but she did get one up for a good chase in some THICK briars. Luckily enough she didn't get to torn up, I'll be trying to get her out 2x a week until the season starts, gotta work that summer weight off and get her in shape! Lol


----------



## jmyers8

Weve had them in a small pen soght chasing a rabbit and have been on walks unfortunately bot jumping many rabbits hopefully with some moisture and frost to knock down some brush we can get them going. There just getting to the good age to start 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift

Have you had them out in the field yet? I'm talking about all four of them. There is nothing that can compare with watching all of them learning how to bunny hunt. Boys seem a tad young to shoot but my son started accompanying me on short hunts when he was eight. He shot the first rabbit that Cricket brought around and sady the last rabbit she ran twelve years later.
Wishing you all the enjoyment they can bring you in the years ahead.


----------



## jmyers8

Yes they have all been out... its alot of caius and running around by the boys and the dogs!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594

Whenever I had trouble finding bunnies out in the field I started bringing my own lol. Really helped to get a young dog going, it's very frustrating for a pup to not find anything. I found if I trapped one and brought it with us, I would put the dog on the hook n dump the rabbit right in front of them. Once it takes off put em right on the track. Was just the encouragement that was needed, it's unfortunate but good rabbit hunting is few and far between these days. More times than I care to admit we beat down terrain that "looks" Rabbit like n the dogs never say a word.


----------



## $diesel$

There is only one thing more awesome than puppies.
Thats little boys with they're own PUPPIES.
Props to you, jmyers8.


----------



## Shortdrift

$diesel$ said:


> There is only one thing more awesome than puppies.
> Thats little boys with they're own PUPPIES.
> Props to you, jmyers8.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## fastwater

Yes sir....$diesel$ bout summed it up as best as it can be.
You've made two young lads very happy.
The endless memories that will be made cannot be put into words.


----------



## jmyers8

We haven't made it out rabbit huntin but thought I would put a few pictures from tonight. Took my son out **** huntin dogs made a tree a piece unfortunately they were both dens so we didnt get to knock any out. My son walked about 3/4ths of a mile all together and was just as happy to get to blow his squaller when we got to the tree. He sure does love huntin with these hounds























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I bet he had a blast.


----------



## jmyers8

O yeah he loves **** huntin. Dont have to worry about being quiet or still he gets to drive through fields on lanes and gets to be around the dogs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

Thats great, J.


----------



## garhtr

jmyers8 said:


> Took my son out **** huntin dogs made a tree a piece


 What fun and beautiful dogs.
(I'm a Walker guy )
I sure miss **** hunting since my old dog is gone, she provide me with hundreds of enjoyable nights.








Enjoy time with your son and hope the weather treats you guys well this season.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## jmyers8

If you ever wanna go let me know font know where your at I'm in wellington of its anywhere close your more then welcome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

jmyers8 said:


> If you ever wanna go let me know font know where your at I'm in wellington


 Thanks and I'd take you up on the offer but I'm in Southern Ohio. 
My brother still has a pair of Blueticks and I tag along on occasion but it's not the same without my own dog .
Best of luck n good hunting.


----------



## colonel594

Great pics J, thanks for sharing. That lil guy sure looks like he's enjoying himself!

I got my beagle out opening weekend at west branch , she ran the snot out of a few bunnies but I didn't shoot to straight for her though lol

Unfortunately with the rut we won't be out chasing bunnies again until Thanksgiving most likely unless I get a deer this Saturday. Hope you guys have time to get them beagles going! Nothing better than the song only a hound dog can sing!


----------



## GalionLex

Jmyers..... your pics bring back some great memories. Thanks for posting. I grew up in eastern licking county as a youngster. Fortunately my grandfather had a great kennel full of coonhounds. I loved being around the dogs at anytime of the day, especially when we took them out at night. Nothing like hearing a good hound transition form track to tree and settle in and chop em off. I wish you and your boy the best of luck this season and many more future seasons!!


----------



## jmyers8

Thanks everyone I was raised around beagles and didnt start **** huntin till I was around 15. Now we have both, I can only hope that there will always be somewhere to turn a dog loose seems like it's getting harder and harder to find someone or somewhere that will let you find somewhere to hunt I dont want a past time to become a memory for everyone not to enjoy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GalionLex

That’s funny. My life has been just the opposite. As mentioned, I was raised with **** dogs. However, my dad got me a beagle when I was in high school and the rest is history..... had beagles from 1982 to 2018. What a great run of dogs with countless fond memories. As I have mentioned on here before I am closing in on retirement which has brought more fishing plans for the future. Not fair to a kennel full of hunting dogs. A pack of beagles or coonhounds is tough to beat.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Congrats to you and your boys! May you have many happy memories.

I started out hunting bunnies over a beagle. My best friend's Dad was a beagle man, and I'd accompany them when they'd take Molly out to get some work in. Amazing that I can still remember her name 50+ years later! 

This made me want to start hunting, so I asked my buddy and his Dad if I could go hunting with them. The Dad said that if it was OK with my folks, it was OK with him. So, I asked my parents. My parents had a confab with my buddy's Dad, and he assured them he would instruct me on gun safety and everything else. They said OK. 

He set me up with a gun, which was a bolt action 12 Ga. of indeterminate origin, probably a Mossberg, with a polychoke! With a running rabbit you had one shot at most! I didn't start to score regularly until I was old enough to buy my own shotgun. A Mossberg 500 pump for the princely sum of $79.95!


----------



## jmyers8

finally got the first one off the circle to our 8 month old pup today.. this was the third one he ran for the day he by no means fired it around but with the rain and wet ground I thought it was a good enough job to let him taste some fur. Hoping for a little snow soon.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

jmyers8 said:


> finally got the first one off the circle to our 8 month old pup today.. this was the third one he ran for the day he by no means fired it around but with the rain and wet ground I thought it was a good enough job to let him taste some fur. Hoping for a little snow soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh! I remember this well! My buddy's Dad had been training Molly for a while, and we were going out on another foray. The field we were training in was located behind a steel company's stock yard. The rabbits would run under the fence, and hide under the steel piles and stay safe!

This time, my buddy's Dad set him up with a loaded shotgun and told him that if he could shoot the rabbit, do so, and leave it lay! He wanted the dog to track that scent to the actual animal it was hunting, and know what it was. We posted on the edge of the field near the steel pile, and waited.

We eventually heard Molly strike the track, and start running a rabbit. We heard her make the turn and start back. She seemed to be coming right at us, so we were watching like crazy! My buddy saw the rabbit, actually past me, so I just dove and he whacked it. We let the dog come and find it.

When she did, my buddy grabbed the hind legs and started teasing the dog with it. Molly eventually grabbed the rabbits head and started playing "tug of war" with it. Molly eventually ripped the rabbit's head off, and rabbit blood spurted all over her muzzle! She went completely berserk! Her eyes were bugged out about an inch out of her skull!

What a dedicated hunter she became!


----------



## Gotworms

That is awesome years of good times to come. Nice lookin pups


----------

